# Video card X4500 Problem



## grenyer (Dec 30, 2009)

Please help me, I can`t use me FreeBSD 8.0 with graphics interface.

thanks for your help


----------



## grenyer (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi. 
I have a problem:
Where is located this file? 
agp_i810.c

I need to know where is it, to continue with the solution

Thank for your help.


----------



## sixtydoses (Jan 1, 2010)

Use `find` command:

```
find / -name "agp_i810.c" -exec ls -l {} \;
```

/usr/src/sys/dev/agp/agp_i810.c


----------



## grenyer (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi again.
When I do:
`# kldunload i915`   ------ fine
`# kldunload agp` --- send me an error (kldunload: can`t find file agp)

what can I do?

thanks


----------



## grenyer (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks for your help  sixtydoses and DutchDaemon

I will going to start from 0, with my motherboard.
Maybe is a similar case like callado.

see you soon


----------



## grenyer (Jan 1, 2010)

*X4500 video card problem*

Hi.

I have a ASRock G41M-S
I installed FreeBSD 8.0 and I my video card isn't working.

Note: I installed: Begin a Standard Installation, then installed X org-7.4_2, ports.

note: How can I put in a file: 
X -config xorg.conf.new output to show you.

Please help.
Best Regards.


----------



## doughyi8u (Jan 1, 2010)

before you start X via startx, xinit or Xorg type in script to run the script command. Then start the X server and once you kill it use the ctrl-d key sequence to stop script. The info you're looking for will be in the file "typescript"


----------



## grenyer (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi,
I wrote a bad question, sorry. the real one is:

How can I copy /var/log/Xorg.0.log file into a USB Memory. Then I'll can show you the output of this file.

Note: sorry I can understand What did you write?

thank you.


----------



## grenyer (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi,
I did :
1) I modifed:

```
Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "Monitor0"
	Vendorname	"Samsung"
	Modelname	"SyncMaster 733nw"
	Horizsync	30.0-81.0	
	Vertrefresh	56.0-75.0
        Option    "DPMS"
EndSection
```
2)I modified:

```
/sys/dev/drm/drm_pciids.h 
    /sys/dev/drm/i915_drv.h
```
3) the I tried to rebuild i915.ko module, it happened:

```
# kldunload i915 (ENTER)
# cd /usr/src/sys/modules/drm/i915/   (ENTER)
# make install
install -o root -g wheel -m 555
```


----------



## grenyer (Jan 3, 2010)

```
install -o root -g wheel -m 555    i915.ko /boot/kernel
install: i915.ko: No such file or directory
*** Error code 71

Stop in /usr/src/sys/modules/drm/i915.
#
```


----------



## grenyer (Jan 3, 2010)

grenyer said:
			
		

> ```
> install -o root -g wheel -m 555    i915.ko /boot/kernel
> install: i915.ko: No such file or directory
> *** Error code 71
> ...



What can I do ?

Thank you


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 3, 2010)

Well, start using 

```
tags[/url], at least..
```


----------



## grenyer (Jan 3, 2010)

I did:


```
# kldunload i915 (ENTER)
# cd /usr/src/sys/modules/drm/i915/ (ENTER)
# make
# kldload i915  (at this point everithing is fine)
```

then I tried:

```
#Xorg   (I recived different error messages)
```

for example:


```
Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)
GARTInit: Unable to open /dev/agpgart (No such file or directory)
intel(0): /dev/agpgart is either not available, or no memory is available for allocation.  Please enable agpgart
drmOpen failed
AGP GART support is either not available or cannot be used.
Make sure your kernel has agpgart support or has the agpgart module loaded.
intel(0):Couldn't allocate video memory
```

please help.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 3, 2010)

Use 
	
	



```
tags, dude! I don't have the time to edit every post you make.
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 3, 2010)

`kldstat -v | grep agp`

Got something?


----------



## grenyer (Jan 3, 2010)

My apologies.

sorry for tags, I don`t know how I can use it (I'll ride about this). I'm new do it. And I don't speak english well, but I'm try. realy sorry.


```
kldstat -v | grep agp output:

404 hostb/agp_via
403 hostb/agp_sis
402 hostb/agp_nvidia
401 hostb/agp_intel
400 vgapci/agp_i810
399 hostb/agp_ati
398 hostb/agp_amd64
397 hostb/agp_amd
396 hostb/agp_ali
```
thank you


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 3, 2010)

Whenever you post output, select the block of output with your mouse, and click the "#" button in the editor, or put *[code]* before the text, and put *[/code]* after the text.

Anyway, you have the necessary AGP stuff loaded, probably because you have 'device agp' in the kernel configuration file.

I see this in the driver:


```
i915_drv.c-#if __FreeBSD_version >= 700010
i915_drv.c-DRIVER_MODULE(i915, [B]vgapci[/B], i915_driver, drm_devclass, 0, 0);
```

Do you have pci/vgapci in `kldstat -v`?


----------



## grenyer (Jan 3, 2010)

yes, if I do:

```
# kldstat -v > file
# ee file
```

in line no.350 I have:

223 pci/vgapci


----------



## grenyer (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi, what next ?


----------



## vermaden (Jan 5, 2010)

@grenyer

Check this thread, it also covers G41 graphics problem:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=9606


----------

